# Uber 1099



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

See image..
Apparently this is an example of a 1099 Uber would provide.

Note the *Safe Ride* and *Split Fare Fees* that are added as OUR income..
We never see those, because Uber takes it.
Why should it be listed as OUR income?

BTW, I am unable to view my own summary.
I get an error a few minutes after clicking the link.


----------



## trunksra (Oct 18, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> View attachment 4424
> See image..
> Apparently this is an example of a 1099 Uber would provide.
> 
> ...


Depending on how long your were driving for uber, at one point we were keeping the safe rider fee.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone else getting this error?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> View attachment 4446
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting this error?


I just got the same error.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I just got the same error.


Same. Probably won't work until 2/2


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I just emailed them asking what's going on..


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Same error. It says that they should arrive shortly but not to freak out until 02/02/2015. Seems like they are just loading them.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Your request (19363380) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.
*Adam at Uber* (Uber)
Jan 29, 10:28
Hello CJ,
Thanks for writing in. I'm sorry to hear that you're having trouble opening your 1099. The engineers have been alerted and are working to resolve this as soon as possible. I recommend check the link again in a few hours. If you have any questions, please let me know.
Best,
Adam
*Uber Support*


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

WORKING NOW!!!


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

In the coming days, you should receive your 2014 partner tax statements in the mail, along with an email from Track1099™ to retrieve a copy of your forms online.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> View attachment 4424
> See image..
> Apparently this is an example of a 1099 Uber would provide.
> 
> ...


This isn't what your 1099 is going to look like, just a breakdown of what's on it. If they add in those fees, there should be a block where it's listed as fees, which you'll deduct from that gross total, just as you would the Uber Fee (commission).


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> WORKING NOW!!!


Did not have the luck that you did.


----------



## Endy (Sep 30, 2014)

NOT WORKING


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

You have until April 15th to file your taxes, everyone needs to chill out.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Do we deduct the Uber Fees and safe ride fees from the gross fare and enter that in our taxes as the amount? I'm a little confused...says i made $2800 gross, $500 uber fees, $200 safe ride fees, so would I actually only put $2100?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Their "On-Trip" mileage is somewhat off. I think.
Mine in relation to "gross fares" is 4 times less!
Meaning that I was making freaking FOUR BUCKS A MILE.
No f--g way, Jose!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Meaning that I was making freaking FOUR BUCKS A MILE.
> No f--g way, Jose!


If only Uber would change the rates to that... 
Instead the best they will do is play with our numbers to give that illusion.
If they aren't going to take responsibility, fix the insurance issues, support the drivers (vice targeting them), or even report our data accurately, they need to get out the way and take a smaller cut.


----------



## MaCo (Aug 16, 2014)

trunksra said:


> Depending on how long your were driving for uber, at one point we were keeping the safe rider fee.


OK got the link to the actual 1099 form (not the Uber summary which many people are confusing for the govt form) so the site is down/busy/unavailable most of the time, but I finally got access, Uber told me what my password is, BUT not my username! I tried the name on my account, my email address they use, and WTF is my user name if it is not the only two names Uber uses with me, and why didn't they send it in their email if it's going to be something different? Anyone else experiencing this?

I've not touched a cent of the safe rider fee, it appears as income, I drove from July to Jan. again WTF.


----------



## Larry AZ (Jan 31, 2015)

I just started driving for Uber a few days ago and I have a tax related question. When I get my 1099 at the end of the year will it show my GROSS income as the 80% I make per ride or will it be the total of the entire fare before the 20% Uber takes as commission? It is extremely important for me to have an accurate answer to that question because am collecting disability and I have a limit my GROSS income can be monthly.


----------

